# Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß



## Administrator (19. Oktober 2009)

*Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,697587


----------



## Blacksheeo19 (19. Oktober 2009)

mein beileid


----------



## Kakaumonster (19. Oktober 2009)

Auch mein Beileid, R.I.P.


----------



## grayalla (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Thomas war ein Guter, ich hab seine Artikel geliebt.


----------



## Mothman (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Mein Beileid. 

 So etwas passt immer nur schwer. Macht mich immer traurig und nachdenklich, wenn so gute, junge Menschen sterben.  
 Ich hoffe, dass es wenigstens kein Unfall war oder so.


----------



## Vordack (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Mein Beileid


----------



## HanFred (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

mein beileid


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Als ich davon hörte/las, war ich auch zutiefst erschüttert. Ich hab selten einen Redakteur erlebt, der so prägend war und einem immer so im Gedächtnis war und auch bleiben wird.
 Seine Art und Weise zu schreiben, wie er immer mit den Worten spielte und Sätze formulierte, das war für mich schon eine Art Kunst.
 Es war immer ein Genuß seine Texte zu lesen und es macht einen umso trauriger, zu wissen, dass da nie wieder etwas kommen wird.
 Möge er in Frieden ruhen.


----------



## Falc00n (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Auch mein Beileid


----------



## maennlein (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Ich bin wirklich erschüttert! 

 Mein aufrichtiges Beileid!


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Auch mein Beileid! Ruhe in Frieden..

 Weiß jemand weshalb er verstorben ist ?


----------



## agvoter (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Mein Beileid


----------



## crackajack (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Au Mann... mein beileid den Hinterbliebenen und ganz großes DANKE für viele lesenswerte Artikel!


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Mein Beileid.


----------



## GabGam (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid!
Rest in piece 
Weiß jemand weshalb er verstorben ist ?


----------



## agvoter (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*



Beetlejuice666 schrieb:


> Auch mein Beileid! Ruhe in Frieden..
> 
> Weiß jemand weshalb er verstorben ist ?


 http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Meinungen-zum-Heft-und-zur-DVD/Thomas-Weiss-8061130.html:8085868#8085868


----------



## Wildchild666 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

mein beileid


----------



## EDGUY (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Thomas mach´s gut, wo auch immer du jetzt bist.

Es war immer ein Genuss, deine Artikel zu lesen (mein Favorit: Test CoD 4).


----------



## Rover (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Von mir auch mein aufrichtiges Beileid.

Thomas war echt ein super Redakteuer.

Es überrachst mich jetzt schon sehr


----------



## Eiche (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

joa schade :'(


----------



## KONNAITN (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Sehr traurig. 
 Ich kannte ihn zwar nicht persönlich sondern nur von Artikeln, Videos und Forenbeiträgen, aber ich fand seine Art immer sehr sympathisch. Und sein bildlicher und intensiver Schreibstil stach wirklich aus der Menge heraus. Man hat es ihm - u.a. auch an der Art wie er auf gelegentliche Kritik reagiert und darauf eingegangen ist, einfach angemerkt, dass er Freude am Schreiben hatte.


----------



## Michael-Trier (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Mein aufrichtiges Mitgefühl, ich bin tief erschüttert.

-- Michael Trier


----------



## Mandavar (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Mein herzliches Beileid. Der Name Thomas Weiß hat sich eingeprägt. Er wird mir in guter Erinnerung bleiben.


----------



## Spruso (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Eine schlimme Nachricht!

 Mein aufrichtiges Beileid.


----------



## Boesor (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

das ist hart.
 ich dachte erst, das wäre eine flapsige Überschrift für irgendeinen Rückblick oder so   

 Bei so jungen Menschen ist es immer besonders traurig. 
 Ich wünsche seinen Angehörigen Stärke um den Verlust zu akzeptieren.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

mein Beileid vor allem denen, die ihn auch persönlich kannten und nahe standen


----------



## chbdiablo (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

 
 
 Sehr schade, der PCG hat er viele tolle Artikel (und bestimmt auch Leser) gebracht. Nach dem (stillen) Abgang hat er schon gefehlt, traurig, dass wir nun gar nichts mehr von ihm lesen werden.
 Zu früh gestorben. Machs gut.


----------



## GpaP (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Auch mein aufrichtiges Beileid.


----------



## bumi (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Auch ich möchte mein tiefes Beileid aussprechen   
 Ich hatte das mit der Krankheit gar nicht mitgekriegt und hab mich schon gewundert, warum man auf der Seite nichts mehr von ihm zu lesen kriegt, er war ein sehr guter Redakteur und eine der wenigen Ausnahmeerscheinungen in der Branche.
 Nur die besten sterben jung - machs gut, Thomas


----------



## Matze04 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid.

 Es ist immer hart, einem Menschen lebewohl sagen zu müssen. Noch schlimmer ist es aber, wenn der viel zu früh geht.


----------



## stockduck (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Wie ich den header gelesen habe, habe ich zunächst an das forum gedacht, wo es stefan gegangen ist (seinen abgang). Wie ich aber nun gelesen habe, dass das nun ein ganz anderes topic ist, ist mir ganz anders geworden. Ich möchte mein tiefstes beileid ausdrücken


----------



## Schredder (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Ich erinnere mich an einige PCG DVDs auf denen er Interviews geführt und kommentiert hat. Kam immer sehr sympatisch rüber. Mein aufrichtiges Beileid geht an alle die ihm nahe standen.


----------



## Brotkruemel (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Mein Gott, damit habe ich wirklich nicht gerechnet. Das ist sehr schade und traurig, meine Gedanken gelten den Angehörigen und Freuden. Möge er in Frieden ruhen!


----------



## SoSchautsAus (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Uff, das ist ein kleiner Schock. 

 Er wurde ja viel gescholten wegen einiger seiner Spielebewertungen aus dem Bereich der Adventures. Man warf ihm vor, er würde die Spiele unterbewerten. Auch ich hatte deswegen mal eine kleine Diskussion mit ihm. Es ging um das Spiel Fahrenheit. Aber das spielt jetzt natürlich überhaupt keine Rolle mehr. Ich mochte seinen Schreibstil sehr gerne. Der wirkte oft recht verträumt, abschweifend und sich in Metaphern und manchmal wirren Formulierungen verlierend. Aber gerade das hat ihn ausgezeichnet und machte ihn so sympathisch, völlig unabhängig davon ob man inhaltlich dem Geschriebenen nun zustimmte oder nicht. Dass er den Verlag verlassen hat, hatte ich gar nicht mitbekommen. 

 Mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen und ein aufrichtiges: R.I.P. 

 SSA


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Ruhe in Frieden, mein Beileid an die Familie und die PC-G Redaktion mit Ausnahme der Personalabteilung. 

 MFG SchumiGSG9

 edit Signatur entfernt


----------



## Goddess (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Als ich das eben las ... das hat gesessen ... Erst sein Abtritt als Redakteur, der mir immer sehr lieb war, weil seine Artikel einfach großartig waren, dann seine plötzliche Entlassung bei Computec, und nun dass ... 

 Ich wünsche ihm Ewigen Frieden und den Hinterbliebenen die nötige Stärke um die schwere Zeit und den schrecklichen Verlust zu verkraften ...


----------



## golani79 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Immer wieder traurig zu lesen, wenn jemand so jung gehen muss!

 Herzliches Beileid an alle Hinterbliebenen und an alle, die ihm nahe standen!


----------



## Exar-K (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

R.I.P. Thomas


----------



## nikiburstr8x (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Mein Beileid.


----------



## PolesApart (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Mein Beileid den Angehörigen und allen Menschen die ihn persönlich kannten. Ruhe in Frieden, Thomas. Eines Tages sehen wir uns alle wieder...


----------



## Jobbl (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Als ich die news gelesen hab wusste ich erst nicht worüber der Artikel handeln wird...das es so gekommen ist wie es nun einmal ist, schockiert mich sehr!   
 Seine Artikel waren eine Freude zu lesen! Die besten Wünsche für seine Hinterbliebenen, die einen wirklichen Wort-Künstler verloren haben.

 RIP Thomas!


----------



## Lacno1c (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Mein herzliches Beileid


----------



## Vulture_112 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Mein Beileid


----------



## Stefan1981 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Ruhe in Frieden


----------



## Kuhlsdonner (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Das tut mir sehr leid


----------



## mc_moschtl (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

meine Güte...das tut mir sehr leid. Ruhe in Frieden 
Thomas, hab dich immer gern gelesen.


----------



## RuffryderMC (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Mein herzliches Beileid an die Familie

R.I.P Thomas


----------



## Oslo (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Ich kann mich nur anschließen..

Mein Herzliches beileid für die Familie, für alle Freunde und für das gesammte Team.

Möge er immer in guter Erinnerung bleiben.

Oslo


----------



## olstyle (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*



Boesor schrieb:


> das ist hart.
> ich dachte erst, das wäre eine flapsige Überschrift für irgendeinen Rückblick oder so


Da ging es mir ähnlich.
 Um so größer war mein Schock als ich dann den Artikel las.


----------



## der-jo (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Auch mein Beileid zum Verlust dieses großartigen Wortsportlers.
 -rest in peace-


----------



## franken (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Ich bin erstaunt, wie nah mir diese Meldung geht. Ich war früher auch eingefleischter PC Games Leser, bin mit dem stetigen Wegbrechen der Redaktion aber zur Gamestar gewechselt, wo meinem Empfinden nach mehr Stabilität im Redaktionsgefüge herrscht. Thomas Weiß war einer der letzten "Großen" der PC Games, und es tut mir sehr leid, von seinem Tod zu lesen.


----------



## Sumpfling (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Tut mir leid das zu hören.

 Ich hab damals von ihm das grandiose Antikiller gewonnen.
 (Leider konnte ich per PN kein besseres Spiel rausschlagen und ihn davon abbringen mir dieses böse Killerspiel zu schicken.) 

 Gepielt hab ich es nie, hab grade noch mal im Schrank nachgesehn da liegt es noch seine Post-it Notiz klebt auch noch drauf:

_Ich hafte nicht für 
 psychische Schäden
 "Viel Spass"
 Thomas_

 Humor hatte er eindeutig.


----------



## GSSD (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

R.I.P Thomas Weiß, mein Beileid der Familie und  
dessen Freunde.


----------



## Gilion (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Mein aufrichtigtes Beileid...

 Thomas Weiß war einer der wenigen Redakteure, deren Artikel ich sehr gerne gelesen habe.


----------



## Calyptratus (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Das ist wirklich sehr traurig, ich kann mich noch gut an Berichte von Thomas erinnern.
Mein aufrichtiges Beileid!


----------



## bsekranker (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Woah, die Nachricht hat mich jetzt echt kalt erwischt.


 Möge er in Frieden ruhen.


----------



## thor2101 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Das find ich schon hart so jung zu sterben. Mein Beiland gilt den Angehörigen. 

  Richtig erschüttert hat mich sein letzter Wortlaut: http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/... 

  Was wohl dieses Personaldingens sein mag ... ?


----------



## masterofcars (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Auch von mir herzliches Beileid an die Familie und Angehörigen. 

 Und auch an alle Personen, die meinen im Sinne von Firmen oder anderen Firmenangehörigen  zu handeln, wenn Sie kranke Menschen rausmobben - herzliches Beileid und möget ihr in eurem noch vorhanden Leben etwas sinnvolles lernen.

 Nutzt die Zeit!


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Das find ich traurig. Er hat es bestimmt nicht verdient so früh zu sterben. Da muss man einfach mal eine Schweigeminute einlegen. Lieben Gruß..


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*



masterofcars schrieb:


> Und auch an alle Personen, die meinen im Sinne von Firmen oder anderen Firmenangehörigen  zu handeln, wenn Sie kranke Menschen rausmobben - herzliches Beileid und möget ihr in eurem noch vorhanden Leben etwas sinnvolles lernen.


 Sollte diese Aussage auf diesen konkreten Fall gemünzt sein, bitte ich ganz herzlich um Mäßigung.

 Petra
 PC Games


----------



## einkaufswagen (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Ausgerechnet Thomas Weiß, einer der wenigen Schreiber in den vielen Jahren PC-Games, die ob Ihres prägnanten Talents herausragten - Schade.

R.I.P.


----------



## Boesor (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*



thor2101 schrieb:


> Das find ich schon hart so jung zu sterben. Mein Beiland gilt den Angehörigen.
> 
> Richtig erschüttert hat mich sein letzter Wortlaut: http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/...
> 
> Was wohl dieses Personaldingens sein mag ... ?


 Ui, also den Thread hatte ich damals ganz übersehen.
 Naja, zwischen den zeilen lesen muss man da wohl nicht, harte sache das!


----------



## akleon (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

nachdem ich fast ein jahrzehnt die geschicke der pc games verfolgt und seit jahren diese weibe im auge habe, fühle ich mich erst jetzt genötigt, mich hier zu registrieren, um beim grenzenloses bedauern über das viel zu frühe ableben von thomas weiß zu bekunden. wie vielen anderen waren seine artikel mir stets eine besondere freude, und unvergessen sind seine auftritte bzw. kommentare auf zahlreichen dvd-videos. deine markante stimme habe ich die ganze zeit im ohr, wenn ich pc games lese, und der gedanke daran, dass der gute einige jahre jünger war als ich selbst mit 37, gibt einem verdammt zu denken, wie kurz das leben sein kann.

mein aufrichtiges beileid gilt seiner familie, seinen freunden und allen, die thomas in den jahren in ihr herz geschlossen haben. was die geschichte seines rausmobbens aus dem verlag angeht, ist es zwar unfair, derlei zu sagen, weil man das seinem schlimmsten feind nicht wünscht, aber hier hat es wahrlich den falschen erwischt. thomas neben seiner krankheit zu alldem auch noch einen so integralen pfeiler seines lebens zu rauben, war einfach zuviel. und ich hoffe, dass derjenige, der weiß, dass er dafür die verantwortung trägt, zumindest selbst daran verzweifelt.

thomas weiß: wir werden dich nie vergessen.

salut.

andreas kasprzak


----------



## masterofcars (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*



masterofcars schrieb:


> Und auch an alle Personen, die meinen im Sinne von Firmen oder anderen Firmenangehörigen zu handeln, wenn Sie kranke Menschen rausmobben - herzliches Beileid und möget ihr in eurem noch vorhanden Leben etwas sinnvolles lernen.
> 
> ---
> Sollte diese Aussage auf diesen konkreten Fall gemünzt sein, bitte ich ganz herzlich um Mäßigung.
> ...


Diese Aussage ist allgemein gehalten.
 Wer sich angesprochen fühlen möchte, dem steht dies frei.

 Meine Aussage sollte einen konstruktiven Anstoss geben.


----------



## Rhazzazor (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Mein beileid...

Ein sehr talentierter Redakteur ist damit für immer gegangen...

Ich fühle mit Famile&Freunde und Kollegen.


----------



## Solon25 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Das stimmt mich jetzt sehr traurig    Mein Beileid den Hinterbliebenen und möge Thomas in Frieden ruhen.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*


----------



## Marko3006 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Also auch von mir herzliches Beileid!Mehr kann man nicht sagen stimmt einen einfach traurig!


----------



## freakplayer (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Möchte hiermit mein herzlichstes Beileid aussprechen.


----------



## trayo (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Mein Beileid an die Angehörigen und ihm nahestehenden!
Ich bin erlich ich schaue nie auf den Autor des Artikels kann ihm entsprechend so nix zuordnen aber bei seinem Alter und nach lesen seines Forumbeitrags kann man nur sehr sehr deutlich sagen viel viel viel zu früh für ihn.. Mögen sich einige Leute bitte ernsthaft gedanken machen!
Und nochmal: mein Beileid..


----------



## saubermann666 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Mein Beileid


----------



## Livxer (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Mein herzliches Beileid!
Er war ein genialer Redakteur und sicher ein toller Mensch und Freund, für alle die ihn persönlich gekannt haben.


----------



## GWaste (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Mein ehrliches Beileid.


----------



## radinger (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Auch ich bin schockiert über diese nachricht, seit dem schon mehrfach verlinkten forenthread hatte ich ja gehofft, bald einmal wieder etwas von thomas zu lesen ... und jetzt das  

 Er war einer der ganz wenigen redakteure, die einen wirklich eigenen, unverwechselbaren schreibstil haben und ich habe seine texte, auch wenn mich das jeweilige spiel nicht besonders interessierte, immer gerne gelesen. Seine Artikel lösten zwar des öfteren kontroverse diskussionen hier im forum aus, aber er war (neben burtchen) der einzige, der sich der kritik stellte. Ich kannte ihn zwar nicht persönlich, aber als redakteur werde ich ihn immer in guter erinnerung behalten.

 Mein Beileid an Freunde und Verwandte. Möge er in Frieden ruhen.


----------



## Alex005 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Auch ich möchte hiermit herzlichst meine Anteilnahme Ausdrücken! ich weiß wie es ist einen langjährigen Kollegen zu verlieren doch man sollte deshalb den Kopf nicht hängen lassen den das leben muss weiter gehen und glaubt mir Herr Weiß Würde mir bestimmt zustimmen. Doch eins können wir noch für ihn tun und zwar ihn und nicht zuletzt auch seine Arbeit für immer in ehren und Gedanken zu behalten!


----------



## fox2k (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Allen Angehörigen und Freunden mein herzliches Beileid.


----------



## Ro-Don (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Ich bin geschockt! 
 Das trifft mich jetzt wirklich. Wenn ich daran denke, was ich alles für einen Spaß an seinen tollen Texten hatte... Ich erinnere an geniale Tests, etwa zu "Max Payne 2", "Dungeon Siege 2", "Call of Duty 4", "Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory", "Prey", "F.E.A.R." oder "Bioshock". 
Und er war doch noch so jung, das muss echt eine schlimme Krankheit gewesen sein.
R.I.P., Thomas! 

btw: Diese Fotostrecke mit seinen schönsten Artikeln ist ein Witz, das ist ja eher eine Werbestrecke für die Gothic-Reihe.


----------



## Fl3xx (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Mein herzliches Beileid!

  Hab gehört, man hört mal wieder was von ihm - aber mit dieser Nachricht habe ich nicht gerechnet.    


  R.I.P.


  Du wirst uns fehlen.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*



Ro-Don schrieb:


> Ich bin geschockt!
> Das trifft mich jetzt wirklich. Wenn ich daran denke, was ich alles für einen Spaß an seinen tollen Texten hatte... Ich erinnere an geniale Tests, etwa zu "Max Payne 2", "Dungeon Siege 2", "Call of Duty 4", "Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory", "Prey", "F.E.A.R." oder "Bioshock".
> Und er war doch noch so jung, das muss echt eine schlimme Krankheit gewesen sein.
> R.I.P., Thomas!
> ...


 Die genannten Artikel sind ja teilweise ohnehin online, zum Beispiel hier:

http://www.pcgames.de/aid,625284/Call-of-Duty-4-Modern-Warfare/PC/Test/

 Oder hier:
http://www.pcgames.de/aid,527780/Splinter-Cell-Double-Agent/PC/Test/

 Oder hier:
http://www.pcgames.de/aid,609936/Bioshock/PC/Test/

 Petra
 PC Games


----------



## Freezeman (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

 
 Ich wusste zwar, dass Thomas krank war (konnte man sich ja anhand der Fotos in der PCG denken) aber das es so schlimm um ihn stand... Sowas macht mich echt betroffen.


----------



## Messerschmitt (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Das kann doch nicht wahr sein. Ich hab die Artikel von Thomas immer gerne gelesen und dann sowas.
Das hat mich heute wirklich getroffen =(


----------



## SpieleKing (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Mein Beileid =(


----------



## Frank-Foster (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Ich kann mich eigentlich nur noch an seine letzten Heftvideos erinnern, an die Artikel nicht, aber Dank Petras Links werde ich sie mir mal am Wochenende durchlesen. 
Ist schon bitter, wenn man durch eine Krankheit, gegen die es noch kein Mittel gibt, sterben muss, besonders in noch jungen Jahren.
Herzliches Beileid.


----------



## DarkProjekt4Ever (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Ich bin echt geschockt. Mein tiefstes Beileid. So schnell kann das Leben vorbei sein.


----------



## Prime85 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Das ist wirklich sehr traurig und unfassbar. 
Herr Weiß hat bestimmt einen nicht unerheblichen Teil dazu beigetragen, dass ich die PCG seit Ende 2001 regelmäßig lese und abonniert habe.
Mein Beileid


----------



## SterbFix (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Was bleibt da noch zu sagen?? NUR DIE BESTEN STERBEN JUNG!!!!!!!

Mein Beileid an alle die ihn kannten und schäzten!!!


----------



## RockSport (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Ungläubig habe ich gerade den Artikel gelesen und muss sagen, dass ich einfach nur geschockt bin, dass Thomas so jung aus dem Leben gerissen wurde.

Ich bin mit der PC-Games aufgewachsen und so auch mit Thomas. Wenn ich den Artikel sehe, bei dem er als Volontär vorgestellt wird, wird mir wieder deutlich, wie sehr ich ihn doch mit der PC-Games verbunden habe und dass er einer meiner meist geschätzten und gemochten Redakteure war...

Zu tiefst ergriffen gilt mein Beileid vorallem seiner Familie aber auch seinen Freunden und ehemaligen Kollegen.

Möge er in Frieden ruhen!

In stiller Anteilnahme,
rockSport


----------



## McDrake (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Bin doch ein wenig geschockt.
 Auch von mir ein herzliches Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen.

 Und Dir Thomas alles Gute, wo immer du grade bist... im Gamerhimmel?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Anhand der Überschrift erwartete ich eigentlich eine nervige Recycling-News von alten Tests und netten aber inhaltsfreien Anekdoten an einen Kollegen. Jetzt bereue ich diese Einschätzung zutiefst, und möchte ebenfalls mein aufrichtig empfundenes Beileid zum Ausdruck bringen! Herr Weiß war ein Redakteur, der sich auch mal im Forum hat blicken lassen, und sogar auf meine teils recht harten Gegenkommentare mit einer Engelsgeduld eingegangen ist. Danke dafür, und ruhen Sie in Frieden! Das Leben ist unfair, aber solange die Erinnerung an einen Menschen behalten wird, ist der Tod keine permanente Konstante.

 Regards, eX!


----------



## tobide1981 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Auch von mir ein herzliches Beileid. Auch ich habe vor wenigen Tagen eine Bekannte verloren - es ist schlimm. Behaltet ihn in guter Erinnerung!!!


----------



## SMB_Horny (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid allen Angehörigen, Bekannten und Freunden.

Mir ist er vorallem aus den Videos der DVD in Erinnerung geblieben und fand diese auch immer sehr schön von ihm kommentiert.


----------



## JayJay1704 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*



Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> masterofcars schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und auch an alle Personen, die meinen im Sinne von Firmen oder anderen Firmenangehörigen  zu handeln, wenn Sie kranke Menschen rausmobben - herzliches Beileid und möget ihr in eurem noch vorhanden Leben etwas sinnvolles lernen.
> ...


   Getroffene Hunde bellen...


----------



## Benihana (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Mein Beileid


----------



## McDrake (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*



JayJay1704 schrieb:


> Petra_Froehlich schrieb:
> 
> 
> > masterofcars schrieb:
> ...


   Ich glaub, das muss jetzt nicht wirklich hier diskutiert werden.
 Danke.


----------



## Blubberkopf (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Ruhe in Frieden, Thomas.

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid seinen Angehörigen und Freunden.

Er war neben Christian Burtchen mein Lieblingsredakteur. Die Nachricht hat mich wirklich tief getroffen.


----------



## Pedersen (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Erst Veronika Neugebauer, jetzt Thomas Weiß....was ist nur los, dass solch junge Menschen von uns gerissen werden.

Danke, dass du bei uns warst, Thomas. Wir werden dich nicht vergessen.


----------



## Shahizan (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid an die Angehörigen, und alle die das Glück hatten ihn kennen zu dürfen.

Durch Thomas habe ich gelernt, das gute Games nicht nur bloßer Zeitvertreib, sondern eine besondere Erfahrung sein können.

Für mich war Thomas Weiß der Philosoph unter den Spieleredakteuren.


----------



## Mantis (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Auf Wiedersehen, Thomas.


----------



## Evil (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Mein aufrichtiges Mitgefühl und Beileid für deine Angehörigen.

 Als wäre dein Abgang bei Computec nicht schon bitter genug gewesen.


----------



## kaputto8800 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

gott hab ihn seelig, so hab ich seine Artikel geliebt  das es auch immer den besten passieren muss -.- möge er in frieden ruhen


----------



## STF (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*



eX2tremiousU schrieb:


> Anhand der Überschrift erwartete ich eigentlich eine nervige Recycling-News von alten Tests und netten aber inhaltsfreien Anekdoten an einen Kollegen. Jetzt bereue ich diese Einschätzung zutiefst, und möchte ebenfalls mein aufrichtig empfundenes Beileid zum Ausdruck bringen! Herr Weiß war ein Redakteur, der sich auch mal im Forum hat blicken lassen, und sogar auf meine teils recht harten Gegenkommentare mit einer Engelsgeduld eingegangen ist. Danke dafür, und ruhen Sie in Frieden! Das Leben ist unfair, aber solange die Erinnerung an einen Menschen behalten wird, ist der Tod keine permanente Konstante.
> 
> Regards, eX!


 
   Ich habe auch beim lesen der Headline zuerst genauso gedacht.
   Nach dem überfliegen der ersten paar Zeilen, ist mir auf einmal ganz anders geworden.
   Ich bin echt schockiert. Und noch viel mehr, nach dem ich seinen letzten Beitrag gelesen habe.
   Es hat mich schon gewundert weshalb man hier nichts mehr von Thomas gelesen hat.
   Seine Art zu schreiben war schon was Besonderes und hat die Zeitschrift sehr geprägt.

   Mein aufrichtiges Beileid an alle Angehörigen.
   Möge er in Frieden ruhen und von aller Last befreit sein.



> Die Erinnerung ist das einzige Paradies, aus dem wir nicht vertrieben werden können.
> _Jean Paul_


----------



## DocMartens (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

erschütternde nachricht!

ruhe in frieden!! mein beileid der familie und den freunden.


----------



## patsche (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Und wiedereinmal ist jemand viel zu früh gegangen.

 Mein Beileid!


----------



## De_Zhong (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Da komme ich jetzt einfach nicht drüber weg. Im Jahr 2000 kurz bevor Thomas Weiß Teil der Redaktion geworden war, habe ich angefangen, PCG regelmäßig zu lesen. Danach wurde er schon bald einer derjenigen, deren Stimme und Stil sich einfach eingeprägt haben, nicht nur durch die grandiose Arbeit im Heft, sondern auch durch aktive Teilnahme an den Forendiskussionen (allein wenn ich an einige schöne Debatten der frühen 2000er Jahre denke...)

   Obwohl ich das Magazin aus verschiedenen Gründen schon länger nicht mehr lese, habe ich immer wieder hier
  vorbeigeschaut. Und jetzt plötzlich diese Nachricht zu lesen, ist einfach nur ein Schock ohnegleichen. 

  Mach's gut Thomas. Und allen Angehörigen mein herzliches Beileid...


----------



## Bestia1 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

erschütternde nachricht!

ruhe in frieden!! mein beileid gehört der familie, der bekannten und freunden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Als ich diese News-Meldung sah, dachte ich erst an eine sentimentale Erinnerung an einen der besten Redakteure der PC Games-Historie, denen er ja bekannterweise nicht mehr angehörte.

 Wie ich aber erkannte, dass diese Meldung aber wortwörtlich zu nehmen war, hat es mich fast erschlagen.

 Mein Beileid.

 Seine Berichte und Tests waren einfach einzigartig. Er war einer der wenigen Schreiberlinge, die ihre Texte mit Anspruch, Witz und Intelligenz verbinden konnten.

 Only the best die young...


----------



## Nosi11 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Seine Spielempfehlungen waren ein Pflichtkauf für mich.  Die Nachricht hat mich nun wirklich schockiert. Mein allerherzlichstes Beileid!


----------



## Thunderhawk (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Die schlimmste Nachricht seit langer langer Zeit für mich.

 Es macht mich zutiefst traurig, dass Thomas nicht mehr am Leben ist.

 Ich werde ihn sehr sehr vermissen, auch und gerade, weil ich schon seit einiger Zeit nichts mehr von Ihm gehört hatte und mich eigentlich drauf gefreut habe, ihn bald mal wieder zu treffen.

 Ich hatte das große Glück, mit Thomas zusammmen arbeiten zu dürfen und habe ihn immer für sein großes Können und seine ehrliche, freundliche Art geschätzt. Er war ein echter Kenner und hat es verstanden, dem Thema mit den richtigen Worten wirklich Leben einzuhauchen. Er hat eine klare Meinung zu so vielen Sachen und vertrat diese konsequent. In der aus meiner Sicht besten Zeit der PC Games um 2000 - 2002  war er einfach ein bedeutender Bestandteil der Redaktion, die damals ihre charismatische Hochzeit hatte. Leider ist das in den letzten Jahren immer weniger geworden und seit ich in jeder Ausgabe alle möglichen Leute sehe, die Artikel schreiben (und dies gleichzeitig für einige andere Magazine tun) fehlt mir genau dieser Charakter, der eine Redaktion auszeichnen sollte.

 Ich fand es schon schade, dass Thomas keine Spiele mehr testete, aber ich hatte auch immer gehofft, dass er mit seiner Schreibe irgendwann ankommt und glücklich ist, bei dem was er tut.
 Somit habe ich auch gespannt drauf gewartet, was er als nächstes vor hat.

 Als ich dann die Nachricht bekam, dass er gestorben ist, hat mich das sehr traurig gemacht und ich glaube, dass das auch noch eine ganze Zeit so anhalten wird.

 Ein von Herzen kommendes Beileid an alle Familienangehörigen und auch an alle wirklichen Freunde von Thomas, die ihn als den großartigen Menschen in Erinnerung halten, der er war.

 Wir werden Dich nicht vergessen.


----------



## Dr-Brot (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Oh man, das ist wirklich eine schlimme Nachricht. Hab gerade erst im Podcast erfahren das er gestorben ist, ich war erstmal total geschockt 

Er war wirklich ein grandioser Redakteur. Einen wie ihn findet man nur noch sehr selten in der Gaming Szene.
Mein Beileid an alle seine Angehörigen!


----------



## Caravaggio (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Ich bin sehr traurig. Thomas hat mein Computerspielerdasein lange Zeit begleitet.
 R.I.P.

 Stefan Ibold


----------



## Mentor501 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

*Keuch*
Ich habe es gerade erst durch den Podcast erfahren, wie können solche Dinge nur geschehen?! 
Hierdurch hab ich mich gerade noch erinnert wie ich damals noch bei dem Test von Gothic 2 in das Zimmer von meinem ältesten Bruder geschlichen bin und mir die PCGames gemoppst habe um ihn mir durchzulesen.
Das war meine erste "Begegnung" mit Herrn Weiß, damals noch gesund, jung und... mit Haaren^^.
Den Test habe ich damals glaube 20mal rauf und runter gelesen.

Mein Beileid, und möge Herr Weiß in Frieden ruhen.
Ich trauere mit euch!


----------



## Dumbi (1. November 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

 


 Seit ich angefangen habe die PC-Games zu lesen war er für mich der
 beste und sympathischste Redaktuer, von dem ich immer liebend gern
 gelesen habe. Sehr traurig.


----------



## GTStar (2. November 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Ich habe es auch gerade erst durch den Podcast erfahren. Mein herzliches Beileid allen die ihn kannten und liebten. Für mich war er immer ein Teil der PCGames, die er so viele Jahre lang mitgeprägt hat.


----------



## Funrunner (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Nach Boris, Heinrich, Michael + Volker (alles PowerPlay) kamst Du und danach meine Abo-Kündigung!

 Ruh in Frieden mein Freund.


----------



## darkriddick (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Mein Beileid. Er war der beste Redakteuer, den die PC-Games jemals hatte!


----------



## onliner (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Mein Beileid allen . 

 Ein Mensch der vielen Lesern freude machte und hoffentlich noch lange in Erinnerung bleibt.


----------



## Eredalis (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Special - PC Games Intern: Zum Gedenken an Thomas Weiß*

Mein tiefstes Beileid an alle Angehörigen und Trauernden für diesen schrecklichen Verlust!


----------

